# eWEEK Labs Walk-through: Windows 7



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Slideshow Windows 7


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's hard to spot the differences between Vista and 7 at this point...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can wait.


----------

